# Anyone have any Wallabies for sale ?



## Pilot2576 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, i have been looking for some red knecked / bennets wallabies, does anyone know where i may be able to buy some ?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

i know theres a woman on here with some but i cant remember her username and i dont know if she breeds them but if not try TSKA exotics


----------



## Pilot2576 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Hiya, we keep wallabies and had 3 joeys this year, two females and a male. Both females have now gone to there new home together, but we still have the male. He has been reserved but the people were suppose to collect him two weeks ago but didn’t . We have told them they have until next weekend or he will be put up for sale again..
He is very playful and friendly and will come to you for strokes and cuddles. Also likes his food. He is use to being indoors but will need access to a large garden with grass. He is about 20inches tall at the moment and he would be £175
If you are interested I could let you know if they don’t come for him


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

i have to say he is gorgeous! :flrt:

note to self *must get bigger garden!*


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

great price for him! and lovely looking guy aswel: victory:


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

wow, I didn't know you could keep them as pets! do you need a special licence? I'd love to have something like that but I think if I had one it would be stolen


----------



## Pilot2576 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks C. Moore, let me know what happens, i havnt found any females yet, would you know anyone who may have some ?


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

as i said, i only have a male spare at the mo. a proven breeding albino kinda guy. in my experience if you keep a male without a female around hell be gone before you can blink! good luck with the girl hunt!


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

panther_87k said:


> i have to say he is gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> note to self *must get bigger garden!*


Thanks he is a lovely little boy



stubeanz said:


> great price for him! and lovely looking guy aswel: victory:


Thanks


Pilot2576 said:


> Thanks C. Moore, let me know what happens, i havnt found any females yet, would you know anyone who may have some ?


Hi sorry I've not been on all this week. He actually was picked up yesterday afternoon..
I don't know of any females at the moment for sale, we are looking for some aswell lol. 
There was some advertised a few weeks ago, but they were from a gamepark so probably really nervous around people.
We should have a few next year but tthe feamles always sell fast..

I've had a lot (23) of PM's about him so everyone wants them at the moment



lizard queen said:


> as i said, i only have a male spare at the mo. a proven breeding albino kinda guy. in my experience if you keep a male without a female around hell be gone before you can blink! good luck with the girl hunt!


Yep, our male does like his ladies, he now has 5 but he would happily have more if allowed lol


----------

